# is there a way...



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have stations directly northwest of me and a few directly east. My wife can't operate my complicated set up as it is, and having to use a rotor really bites. For digital OTA (not analog) could I get away with wiring two antennas together and avoid the rotor? Perhaps if they're directional enough that the "off the back" signals on the opposite antenna aren't strong enough? Here are my antennaweb results:

*	yellow - uhf	WDLI-DT	39.1	TBN	CANTON	OH 330°	14.7	39
*	yellow - uhf	WEAO-DT	50.1	PBS	AKRON	OH 329°	17.5	50
*	yellow - uhf	WOAC-DT	47.1	SAH	CANTON	OH 24°	16.0	47
*	yellow - uhf	WVPX-DT	59	i	AKRON	OH	TBD	333°	14.9	59
*	yellow - uhf	WKBN-DT	27.1	CBS	YOUNGSTOWN	OH 81°	42.2	41
*	green - uhf	WJW-DT	8.1	FOX	CLEVELAND	OH 343°	36.3	31
*	red - uhf	WNEO-DT	46.1	PBS	ALLIANCE	OH 94°	26.7	46
*	red - vhf	WKYC-DT	3.1	NBC	CLEVELAND	OH 346°	37.2	2
*	blue - uhf	WQHS-DT	61.1	UNI	Cleveland	OH 345°	37.2	34
*	blue - uhf	WBNX-DT	55.1	CW	AKRON	OH 345°	37.2	30
*	blue - uhf	WEWS-DT	5.1	ABC	CLEVELAND	OH 343°	37.0	15
*	violet - vhf	WOIO-DT	19.1	CBS	SHAKER HEIGHTS	OH 345°	37.4	10
*	violet - uhf	WUAB-DT	43.1	MNT	LORAIN	OH 343°	37.3	28

I know in practice I can also get WFMJ in Youngstown as well but antennaweb doesn't show it. That tower is at the same spot as WKBN.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It might be more practical to have two antennas with separate cabling to a switch that then runs to your tuner.

"If you tune a channel and it does not come up, flip the switch" might be the simplest way to accomplish your goals. There are RF switches that operate via remote also.


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

It's just that we would like seamless surfing.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

akron05 said:


> I have stations directly northwest of me and a few directly east. My wife can't operate my complicated set up as it is, and having to use a rotor really bites. For digital OTA (not analog) could I get away with wiring two antennas together and avoid the rotor? Perhaps if they're directional enough that the "off the back" signals on the opposite antenna aren't strong enough? Here are my antennaweb results:
> 
> I know in practice I can also get WFMJ in Youngstown as well but antennaweb doesn't show it. That tower is at the same spot as WKBN.


You won't know for sure unless you try it. To connect them, use a splitter backwards. The Youngstown digital stations are all UHF so the second antenna can be UHF only (Channel Master 4228). If the combination of the two antennas causes multipath, you'll have some problems, if not, you're all set. The weakest stations may get lost due to the loss in the combiners. If you need a preamp, use the model that is hardest to overload, the Winegard HDP-269.

If the combination doesn't work, a filtering/combining network would be needed. Here's how: Amplify the Youngstown UHF antenna and split it three ways, use Channel Master Jointennas tuned to channel 20, 41, and 46 to add the signal to the antenna aimed at Cleveland. If the Cleveland stations show any problems, you may also need to add a seperate preamp on the Cleveland antenna before the Jointennas.


----------

